

The Jig Is Up: Time to Get Past Facebook and Invent a New Future - rada
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/04/the-jig-is-up-time-to-get-past-facebook-and-invent-a-new-future/256046/

======
Jonhoo
Really really enjoyed this article. What are the visions for the future that
our ancestors will laugh at? It seems people have stopped dreaming.

